# How to get Police Clearance Certificate



## Samit123 (Jul 16, 2015)

My wife passport is from Bhopal
Mine is from Banglore
We have been living in Pune for the last 10 years. We don't have any address of Bhopal/Banglore. We have our college address mentioned in our passport.
How do we get our PCC from pune? :confused2::juggle:


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't know what the regulations are for Australia, but for the purposes of immigration to Canada, you only need to get a Police Clearance Certificate for each _country_ that you've lived in for more than 6 months at a time.

All of the cities you lived in during your life in India would come under the PCC that you need to get from the federal government of India, thus you don't need a specific PCC from every city you've ever lived in in India.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Samit123 said:


> My wife passport is from Bhopal
> Mine is from Banglore
> We have been living in Pune for the last 10 years. We don't have any address of Bhopal/Banglore. We have our college address mentioned in our passport.
> How do we get our PCC from pune? :confused2::juggle:



Did you even consider calling the police in India and asking them rather than asking people on a forum dedicated to Canadian immigration?


----------



## 261314 (Aug 22, 2013)

Samit123 said:


> My wife passport is from Bhopal
> Mine is from Banglore
> We have been living in Pune for the last 10 years. We don't have any address of Bhopal/Banglore. We have our college address mentioned in our passport.
> How do we get our PCC from pune? :confused2::juggle:



Get an appointment at PSK, Mundhwa. I applied in April and got it in May. PSK is outsourced to TCS. PSK creates your PCC application and forwards it to nearest Police Station. As soon as the Police Station issues the clearance back to PSK, PSK issues your PCC. You'll have to personally follow up with the Police Station to ensure quicker processing as they receive huge volumes and usually take time to send clearance to PSK.

All the best!

261314


----------



## aspirant101 (Nov 4, 2013)

colchar said:


> Did you even consider calling the police in India and asking them rather than asking people on a forum dedicated to Canadian immigration?


@colchar - Well, all I can say is, if you have lived in India, you will know what to expect from them and what not!  They are not the most sophisticated police force and they are over-burdened and under-paid. So they expecting info. over calls is unrealistic (there might be some who do respond but general opinion here in India is to not to expect high levels of service). He might have better luck though if he visits the nearest police station.

@Samit - Good luck and post your findings!


----------



## Samit123 (Jul 16, 2015)

aspirant101 said:


> @colchar - Well, all I can say is, if you have lived in India, you will know what to expect from them and what not!  They are not the most sophisticated police force and they are over-burdened and under-paid. So they expecting info. over calls is unrealistic (there might be some who do respond but general opinion here in India is to not to expect high levels of service). He might have better luck though if he visits the nearest police station.
> 
> @Samit - Good luck and post your findings!


Thanks aspirant101, will definately do.
@colchar - Lucky man, you don't have to deal with them. Its a altogether a different world out there.


----------



## pumbaa_g (Apr 23, 2015)

I would suggest that you do a basic check, does your current passport i.e you and wife have the same address? Do you have each others name on your passport? If yes then the PCC will be a cakewalk. Just go to the Passport website, fill up the details and submit after paying 500 each. You need to go to the PSK selected at the appointment time with your passport, address proof, EOI Letter/Application Submitted letter & a letter requesting PCC from Passport authorities. Check out NiceMathan's thread for further details (Page 10 of thread Australian Skilled Independent 189 VISA in my view Link http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view-10.html )
If not then the process becomes more complicated. Start with getting the appropriate details corrected or take a risk and apply for PCC and then see what PSK officials say. Small update, I just got my PCC done and they were looking for Aadhar card and/or Bank Passbook (not private) with photograph. In fact I got an email from UIDAI while I was in the PSK that Passport office had successfull run a query using fingerprints against the Aadhar Database.


----------



## 261314 (Aug 22, 2013)

The processing is very swift from the PSK side as it is outsourced to TCS. Expect delays from the Police Station. But still, as long as you are able to provide sufficient address proof, it should be fine. The following documents would be required by the Police Station:-

1. Latest gas / electricity bill.
2. Latest landline / mobile bill.
3. Latest bank statement.
4. Aadhar card
5. PAN Card
6. Passport
7. Ration Card
8. Rent agreement (for rented property)
9. Possession letter (for owned property)
10. Reference letter from 2 neighbours stating your current address and a few words on your character.
11. Any id proof for the 2 neighbours mentioned in point 10.

Cheers
261314.


----------



## kchaitu4 (Jun 27, 2015)

What is the validity for PCC? should we get the PCC before applying?


----------



## pumbaa_g (Apr 23, 2015)

The validity of PCC is 1 year from date of issue. It really depends on what timeline you want for your first entry as usually the PCC expiry date is the last date that you can make the first entry. So for example you get the PCC done now and the start the process, EOI takes 1-2 months and after that another 2 months for the Visa. In the case you will get only 8 months to make your first entry.


----------



## kchaitu4 (Jun 27, 2015)

pumbaa_g said:


> The validity of PCC is 1 year from date of issue. It really depends on what timeline you want for your first entry as usually the PCC expiry date is the last date that you can make the first entry. So for example you get the PCC done now and the start the process, EOI takes 1-2 months and after that another 2 months for the Visa. In the case you will get only 8 months to make your first entry.


Makes sense. Thanks for the reply.


----------

